# Wood Storage/Shelving For Cargo Vans



## Plumber Will

Anyone here build there own storage/shelving for there Cargo Van? I have a 1 ton Ford Cargo Van I'd like to build wood shelving in. What is the best way to install plywood to the walls of the cargo bay? I'd love to see some pics of others if they built there own storage in there vans.


----------



## gastek

I just went thru this recently, looking to see who had built their own shelves. I did a search here and found several threads with pictures as well. I however decided I wanted to get the metal shelves only because I already had one set in the van.

So do a search and I think you will find the threads with the pictures. Good luck on your project and when you finish post some pictures so we can see how they came out.


----------



## Nick1001

I bought a 95 E250 about 2 months ago. It came with the metal shelf and I spent around $150 on plywood, 1x material and hooks.


----------



## Five Star

Plumber Will said:


> Anyone here build there own storage/shelving for there Cargo Van? I have a 1 ton Ford Cargo Van I'd like to build wood shelving in. What is the best way to install plywood to the walls of the cargo bay? I'd love to see some pics of others if they built there own storage in there vans.


In e ford cargo the metal shelves ar not very spacious so if you have the time make your own out of plywood, and you will get the right space for the right tool, I have a sprinter and opted for metal shelve when I first got the truck out fitted, but next truck I would build my own the metal is cheap and they bend from bungies being pulled to tight


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI

Where's your divider per OSHA regulations? Junkyard probably has one for 150$, that's 1 or two stitches when all that stuff fly's forward


----------



## svronthmve

Nick1001 said:


> I bought a 95 E250 about 2 months ago. It came with the metal shelf and I spent around $150 on plywood, 1x material and hooks.


Ah, the cargo van. I remember a few years ago when my tools all fit in the back of my van.

Now, I have a 7x20 with custom height, shelving, and work areas.......it makes an excellent workshop on wheels. Just can't figure out where all the stuff has come from....

......Oh well, off to the TBA (tool buyers anonymous) thread......


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI

Wholly crap there's a tool buyers anonymous? Finally I know where I belong!
I hate my van, crawling in to get a tool, they are dead to me.


----------



## GT Handyman

*van storage*

I just bought a 2009 e350 and I'm trying to figure out shelves. I have seen somewhere a pull out storage that is about 4' by 6'. One large drawer with tools and some supplies. It is about 1' or so high. I guess you could put things like vacuums etc. to the side. Then you could put materials on top of the storage unit. The drawer would pull out with pull down legs to keep it level. Heavy duty wheels would work for the drawer. Thought I saw one of these on This Old House in one of Toms vans.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Spencer recently did a great post on his shelving build, check it out.


----------



## G4S

Did you use Self taping screws to secure the wood to the van posts?


----------



## CraigV

I'm in the process of installing wood shelving in my 2014 E 250. I put a 3/4" plywood floor in first, using PL subfloor adhesive and 3/4" screws drilled in from below, then covered the heads with black roofing repair tar, which is really similar to undercoating. I boxed in the wheel arches with 3/4", and then foamed in the space around and inside the boxes. 

This really quiets road noise transfer, and the boxes help create a strong mounting point for shelving. Installing brackets to secure the top of the shelving is pretty tricky. 3/16" rivets or self tapping screws will work, but be sure of the depth available before you drill, and tape your bit to depth limit it and keep it from denting the exterior body panel.

My shelving is a "space saver" design that allows sheet goods flat on the floor for the first 9 inches, and then the shelves are 14"-16" deep for decent tool storage.


----------



## Warren

I just bought a 2012 Nissan cargo van. I considered building wooden shelves, but I think I am just going to swap out the shelves from my Chevy. I have a deep drawer right inside the back door that holds all of my 20v cordless. I think it would be hard to not have that.


----------



## Ohio painter

I built some of my own shelving in my E250. I needed the right size shelf to fit my roller pans and paint pots.

I built the frame work out of 1 1/2" pre- drilled angle steel then used plywood for the shelf itself. I secured the angle to the sheet steel inner skin of the van with a fastener that crimps a 1/4" nut behind the sheet steel where you can not access. 

Using self drilling / tapping screws is a waste of time as they will vibrate loose continuously. 

If interested I will get a pic or two for you and look up what the fasteners are called.


----------



## avenge

Ohio painter said:


> I built some of my own shelving in my E250. I needed the right size shelf to fit my roller pans and paint pots.
> 
> I built the frame work out of 1 1/2" pre- drilled angle steel then used plywood for the shelf itself. I secured the angle to the sheet steel inner skin of the van with a fastener that crimps a 1/4" nut behind the sheet steel where you can not access.
> 
> Using self drilling / tapping screws is a waste of time as they will vibrate loose continuously.
> 
> If interested I will get a pic or two for you and look up what the fasteners are called.


You mean these?http://www.amazon.com/The-Hillman-Group-59126-4-20-Inch/dp/B00NUFMIIO?ie=UTF8&keywords=blind%20nuts&qid=1459736570&ref_=sr_1_4&sr=8-4


----------



## Ohio painter

Yes that's then, Jack Nuts. I get them from Fastenal.


----------

